

Are you a startup founder, early adopter, or tech enthusiast? - nickfrost
http://startupli.st

======
kovar
Details about the site, founders, philosophy, etc would be welcome. At least I
didn't see this information on a quick pass, and it's information that I feel
is important.

It looks like YC News combined with advertising for a bunch of startups and a
twitter feed and something that may be an Angel List clone.

------
ticky
Woah - looks like an angellist.com design lookalike. Same founders or a diff
entity?

~~~
startuplist
Thanks for your comment! :) StartupList are close to AngelList in design, yet
we have a yin/yang relationship. They cater to investors, StartupList caters
to early adopters and startups.

------
MatthewB
can't we be all 3?

